# Traduire les bulles d'aide (dans Seashore)



## FrançoisMacG (30 Janvier 2008)

J'ai traduit, pour le simple plaisir de le faire puisque d'autres l'ont déjà fait, le logiciel Seashore en français, et deux soucis sont survenus :

- j'ai perdu le bouton rouge de fermeture des fenêtres d'image : mais ma copie de départ du English.lproj semble avoir été défectueuse (le site Seashore conseille un Pomme-D, et j'ai fait un Alt-glisser-déposer ?) ;

- et surtout, et c'est ma question, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver où traduire le texte des bulles d'aide instantanée qui s'affichent au survol des outils dans la fenêtre d'Outils : 
j'ai réépluché l'English.lproj et mon French.lproj, et j'ai comparé mon French.lproj et celui mis en ligne sur le forum de Seashore, sans succès. 
Je n'ai pas trouvé le fichier que je dois éditer pour pouvoir traduire ces bulles.


----------



## Didier Guillion (31 Janvier 2008)

Sous IB, ouvre la palette, clique sur l'emplacement de l'icone, demande les infos, renseigne le champ ToolTip (non testé)

Cordialement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2008)

Merci Didier : tu m'as mis sur la bonne piste, et j'ai trouvé.

J'avais utilisé l'Inspector uniquement dans sa rubrique _Attributes_, et en sélectionnant _Help_ dans son pop-up, j'ai vu apparaître _ToolTip_, comme tu me l'indiquais :
j'ai enfin pu traduire les bulles d'Aide des Outils, dans _MainMenu.nib > Toolbar Window_.


----------

